# Python Programming



## nileshgr (Apr 20, 2007)

I wanna learn python scripting. Can u tell what syntax it uses? Also mention some sources where i can get free tuts on python prgrmming.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 20, 2007)

*docs.python.org/tut/

try this


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 20, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> *docs.python.org/tut/
> 
> try this


I have tried that. Its very cramped, in the sense uneasy navigation.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 20, 2007)

Byte of Python or dive into python?


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 20, 2007)

^^ That's a good one.


----------



## Sykora (Apr 20, 2007)

*www.awaretek.com/tutorials.html

Python has no shortage of online literature.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are a starter then you should go for "the byte of PYTHON" by Mr. Swaroop C H.. , i learnt python first steps from this book only.. and aftre that you can have bibles and BLACK HAND book.. 

its a very nice language..


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> If you are a starter then you should go for "the byte of PYTHON" by Mr. Swaroop C H.. , i learnt python first steps from this book only.. and aftre that you can have bibles and BLACK HAND book..
> 
> its a very nice language..


Thanks for the suggestion. I am a starter. Acutally i want free ebooks to learn Py.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Byte of Python or dive into python?


Both of them are same sites .

*diveintopython.org/


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

byte of python and dive into python should be available in the form of ebooks to download, just search on google.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Both of them are same sites .


He's mentioned OR. Its Common Sense!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> He's mentioned OR. Its Common Sense!



OR?. That is one link.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> OR?. That is one link.





			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Byte of Python or dive into python



he's sayin that we can choose either one of them. Both are same.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

Nah that was a mistake while copy pasting the url. Both are very popular names BTW so just search for those on google and you will surely get the ebooks.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Nah that was a mistake while copy pasting the url. Both are very popular names BTW so just search for those on google and you will surely get the ebooks.


THX.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 21, 2007)

unknown... i have plenty of books on python.. you can PM me if you want as E-books.. i can give you links


----------

